# What will Omega unveil at Baselworld 2014?



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Like last year, Omega has offered up some new watches in advance of Baselworld (e.g.-the Speedmaster MkII), but they still had some surprises in Basel. What do you think we're likely to see come the end of April?

If you have some contraband drawings or photos, even better. And, if so inclined, please feel free to grouse about how big and fat the 2014 offerings will be. ;-)


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

No new registered drawings on the patents database... But I'm expecting a new Speedy Date with the cal 3330 and a new moon phase complication
Word on the street ( on the web I mean) is that Omega will showcase more antimagnetic calibers

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

8508 put into the AT line. Some design tweaks. Border around date window reintroduced. Still like to see a dark red dial that has the same dial effect as the Skyfall AT.
PO will stay the same. I don't think that liquidmetal will be rolled out through the entire line as they want it to remain a flagship feature and many like the more "tool" looking matte ceramic bezel and matte dial. How about Omega do a take on the Rolex Hulk?  Maybe orange ceramic in the 8500 but unlikely due to low yields caused by manufacturing difficulties. Adjustable clasp possibly on PO's Heres to hoping! 
SMP stay the same. 

Whatever happens, I'm excited and counting down the days


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Any sign of a new railmaster? I'd really like a raily.


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

Almost forgot,
The waffle dial with the new co-axial hand winding caliber



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

AAMC said:


> Almost forgot,
> The waffle dial with the new co-axial hand winding caliber


I know this likely will be available only on a strap, but it would be nice if they'd offer it with an AT-style bracelet as well. I really like the very cool 60s vibe of this prototype, and likely would get one in an instant if on a bracelet (especially based on the earlier prognostication that the diameter would be in the 36-38mm range).


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

iinsic said:


> I know this likely will be available only on a strap, but it would be nice if they'd offer it with an AT-style bracelet as well. I really like the very cool 60s vibe of this prototype, and likely would get one in an instant if on a bracelet (especially based on the earlier prognostication that the diameter would be in the 36-38mm range).


Totally! A modern version of something like this
(Google pic)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## KneeDragr (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm guessing anti magnetic P.O. with yellow highlights in the dial.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

AAMC said:


> Totally! A modern version of something like this
> (Google pic)


Absolutely! My first "real" watch was a 1960 Croton Aquamatic, which took its design cues from the Seamaster of that era. I'd love to have another ... and wouldn't mind the manual wind, either.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Well. I had made up my mind to get the new Mark II soon as I can raise the funds. But that won't likely be before Basel 2014. I really would like to see what they are going to have, although I don't think they can do any better than the new Mark II. Perhaps introducing the new 8508 anti-magnetic into some other models, and maybe the new adjustable clasp on some models other than the Mark II.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

iinsic said:


> What do you think we're likely to see come the end of April?
> 
> And, if so inclined, please feel free to grouse about how big and fat the 2014 offerings will be. ;-)


This year it will be end of March.

And I hope that Omega new watches will be extremely large and thick in order to reduce the demand, so I'll get great discount b-)


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Nothing that appeals to me sorry I am staying in the vintage word.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Alex_TA said:


> This year it will be end of March.
> 
> And I hope that Omega new watches will be extremely large and thick in order to reduce the demand, so I'll get great discount b-)


I forgot they were moving it back to late-March through early-April this year. So less time to be in suspense about how "extremely large and thick" the new offerings will be. ;-)


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

iinsic said:


> I forgot they were moving it back to late-March through early-April this year. So less time to be in suspense about how "extremely large and thick" the new offerings will be. ;-)


eheehe....I think Omega will be firing all over the place....meaning large watches, dress watches, thick watches, slim watches, with gold, no gold, several color combinations, ladies models...(there are already more than 20 variations of the AT Annual Calendar, including two sizes and several colors combinations)....

I just want a new Speedy Date/Triple Date or Moonphase with a lighter dial


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

AAMC said:


> eheehe....I think Omega will be firing all over the place....meaning large watches, dress watches, thick watches, slim watches, with gold, no gold, several color combinations, ladies models...(there are already more than 20 variations of the AT Annual Calendar, including two sizes and several colors combinations)....
> 
> I just want a new Speedy Date/Triple Date or Moonphase with a lighter dial


For me, a terrible show would be the unveiling of a solid gold 38.5mm Day-Date that is no thicker than the current AT, a 40mm Date or Day-Date Speedy with white dial and blued hands and markers, and that new hand-wound dress watch on a bracelet (and seeing AAMC's photo reminded me how sweet a new BOR offering would be). Terrible because it would really put a dent in my wallet. :-d


----------



## cuts33 (Jan 3, 2011)

AAMC said:


> eheehe....I think Omega will be firing all over the place....meaning large watches, dress watches, thick watches, slim watches, with gold, no gold, several color combinations, ladies models...(there are already more than 20 variations of the AT Annual Calendar...


Probably my biggest complaint with Omega - the sheer number of options is exhausting and I can't imagine has not reached the level of diminishing returns.


----------



## TimeValue (Jan 8, 2014)

I read somewhere that Omega has been working on making Mars watches. When can public have a peek on what that's going to be?


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

They put new adjustable bracelet from Mark II on their site and in Tweeter. It seems they understand the importance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zidane (Feb 11, 2006)

I just hope they incorporate the adjustable clasp of the new Mark II into the PO...


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Zidane said:


> I just hope they incorporate the adjustable clasp of the new Mark II into the PO...


Somebody knows what is the width of this bracelet ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Alex_TA said:


> Somebody knows what is the width of this bracelet ?


Given the overlap of the bracelet at the lugs, I am guessing it is 22mm at the case, tapering down to the clasp. Typically for Omega, that would equate to a 20mm clasp, unless there is an even greater taper than normal.

Omega would be wise to make the adjustable clasp available as a retrofit to existing 8500 POs. Every OB should have them in stock and offer to swap out the clasps on the spot ... and most won't balk at a $400+ price for it. If they try to hang people up with buying a new PO just to get an adjustable clasp, that will leave a very bad taste in many mouths.


----------



## knockout100 (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm hoping that they put the new bracelet and clasp of the MkII on the original speedy. I think its a perfect update, the speedy bracelet of today could use an update and that MKII bracelet is beautiful. It has the vintage look of the 1171 bracelet with the benefit of solid links and modern manufacturing.


----------



## zerophase (Jul 13, 2011)

I think they'll roll out their anti-magnetic movements to a few more lines... maybe the rest of the AT line or the Planet Ocean line. They've already said that this is their goal--to make all of their watches anti-magnetic by 2016.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

zerophase said:


> I think they'll roll out their anti-magnetic movements to a few more lines... maybe the rest of the AT line or the Planet Ocean line. They've already said that this is their goal--to make all of their watches anti-magnetic by 2016.


I guess I'm one of the few who think Omega will move cautiously in this area. The +15Kg AT would no longer have any cachet (i.e.-no sales) if the 8508 was distributed throughout the company's three-handers. More likely, they will introduce a chronograph version in the Speedmaster line, since that's double-geek: Space watch _and_ anti-magnetic. ;-)

I think we're another couple of years away from seeing all of the 8xxx and 9xxx movements with the anti-magnetic technology.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Maybe another of the London attendees could verify this for me; didn't the guy say the roll out wouldn't be seen until at least 2016.
The bit I wished I pressed on was whether that was a _when_ or _if_ thing.


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

Allow me to quote a journalist:

"Omega has developed its movements to become step by step totally non-magnetic. At.Baselworld.we will see four.Omega-movements being totally non-magnetic, resulting in a total of 69 references. And this is just the beginning!.Omega.until 2015/2016 will only produce non-magnetic movements. This generation of calibres has nothing to do with what we have seen until present."

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

Allow me to quote Mr. Urquhart (from a magazine in January)

“the aim is for all co-axial movements to have our 15,000 Gauss anti-magnetic technology within three to five years. We are working with an independent institution towards officially certifying that it is better in terms of chronometry and anti-magnetism.”


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jmsrolls (Feb 10, 2006)

What about reviving the classic 2254.50 with a nice thin co-axial movement, applied Omega, sword hands, ceramic bezel, lots of lume, and of course, the wavy dial?

Similar to this:


----------



## speedbird_500 (Apr 1, 2009)

That retro hand-wind is right in my wheelhouse


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

jmsrolls said:


> What about reviving the classic 2254.50 with a nice thin co-axial movement, applied Omega, sword hands, ceramic bezel, lots of lume, and of course, the wavy dial?
> 
> Similar to this:


I'm sure it would be a hit too Fr.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imni (Dec 3, 2010)

What do I think will come? More anti-magnetic stuff and the waffle dial manual shown earlier in this thread.

What I want Omega to present: a new manual flightmaster but that's not gonna happen. Also, a new Speedy with the cal. 321 but then again that's just me dreaming.

We have seen more manufacturers, Zenith and Movado and others bringing back the old chono movements, but in limited editions. Will Omge aever do the same? Yes, they already have one "old" movement but in order to make a limited edition they might meed to ervisit their older 5xx's or 32x's movements.


----------



## Imni (Dec 3, 2010)

zerophase said:


> I think they'll roll out their anti-magnetic movements to a few more lines... maybe the rest of the AT line or the Planet Ocean line. *They've already said that this is their goal--to make all of their watches anti-magnetic by 2016.*


Almost, to make all of their co-axial movements anti-magnetic.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

iinsic said:


> Like last year, Omega has offered up some new watches in advance of Baselworld (e.g.-the Speedmaster MkII), but they still had some surprises in Basel. What do you think we're likely to see come the end of April?
> 
> If you have some contraband drawings or photos, even better. And, if so inclined, please feel free to grouse about how big and fat the 2014 offerings will be. ;-)


Lol, all I want is a thinner 57-style Speedy 9300 w/ white dial/blue hands!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

We have a reasonable "shopping list" of expectations so far for this year's Baselworld:

• Use of the anti-magnetic calibre 8508 in more models
• A new Speedmaster Date, Day-Date and perhaps even a new moon-phase, all using the cal. 3330
• A Speedy Date, Day-Date or even Racing with white dial and blued hands/markers (this is more of a "wish list" item)
• A new (likely smaller) co-axial hand-wound dress watch (will be interesting to see if available only in steel or also in precious metals)
• A 38.5mm Day-Date Aqua Terra
• Availability of the new adjustable clasp on POs and/or SMPs
• A PO GMT in titanium with Liquidmetal bezel (this is more of a "wish list" item)
• A revival of the 2254.50, with modern SMPc features but retaining the wavy dial (this is more of a "wish list" item)

The expo begins in less than three weeks, and will be over on April 3rd, so we don't have to wait much longer to find out what's in store for us from Omega this year. :think:


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

That's a pretty good summary of things Rob. It can't come around soon enough for me😊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

I'd love to see a vintage diver re-issue, they've shown with the Bullhead and the new MKII Speedy that they're not afraid to do heritage pieces so why not an SM300, it'd have to be no thicker than a 2500 SMP mind you and don't forget a lumed bezel  


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

scamp007 said:


> I'd love to see a vintage diver re-issue, they've shown with the Bullhead and the new MKII Speedy that they're not afraid to do heritage pieces so why not an SM300, it'd have to be no thicker than a 2500 SMP mind you and don't forget a lumed bezel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Sean you really need to keep those ideas to yourself fella! I don't earn enough to get all the watches I want let alone the amazing ones you dream up 

A modern SM300. My wallet is shuddering at the thought 

Those lumed bezels are amazing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

scamp007 said:


> I'd love to see a vintage diver re-issue, they've shown with the Bullhead and the new MKII Speedy that they're not afraid to do heritage pieces so why not an SM300, it'd have to be no thicker than a 2500 SMP mind you and don't forget a lumed bezel





solesman said:


> Sean you really need to keep those ideas to yourself fella! I don't earn enough to get all the watches I want let alone the amazing ones you dream up
> 
> A modern SM300. My wallet is shuddering at the thought
> 
> Those lumed bezels are amazing


Oooo ... me likey! I have a soft spot in my heart for my late, lamented SM300, the pride of my youth and lost at sea 35 years ago. I deliberately resisted the temptation to purchase a Watchco version, because I kept hoping that Omega would release a new replica (like they did with the SM1200).

Instead of the phenolic bezel insert, they could use the sapphire as in the SM1200. The movement, by all rights, should be a 2500D. The caseback should be solid. The box-bubble crystal should be sapphire, like in the old Broad Arrow. And the bracelet would be modern, with solid links and the new expanding clasp.

Unfortunately, the notion of such a venerable re-creation makes entirely too much sense for Omega, which has demonstrated more inclination for odd-looking watches with little appeal to the WIS than for bringing back designs of yore like the Bullhead (and I'm convinced they brought back the Bullhead and the Mark II only because they're really big watches, in keeping with Omega's new "size matters" mantra).

But we can always hope.... ;-)


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Please add to your list PO GMT Ti LM.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Muffnbluff (Nov 15, 2011)

scamp007 said:


> I'd love to see a vintage diver re-issue, they've shown with the Bullhead and the new MKII Speedy that they're not afraid to do heritage pieces so why not an SM300, it'd have to be no thicker than a 2500 SMP mind you and don't forget a lumed bezel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Isn't the PO already a modern day SM300?


----------



## Muffnbluff (Nov 15, 2011)

From Omega's FB:


----------



## speedbird_500 (Apr 1, 2009)

AAMC said:


> Almost forgot,
> The waffle dial with the new co-axial hand winding caliber
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


A few weeks a go there was a thread on this watch and for the life of me I can't find it. Anyone have a link or remember the title? I searched until the search function broke Haha. Thanks!!


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

A black ceramic PO? :-s


Muffnbluff said:


> From Omega's FB:


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

Muffnbluff said:


> From Omega's FB:


Seamaster Hour Planet?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Fire99 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm getting butterflies!:-d


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

Seamaster 1000m?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## alessi156 (Sep 2, 2006)

solesman said:


> A black ceramic PO? :-s


+1.


----------



## Mathew J (Oct 18, 2006)

when do you think they will announce it?


----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

Muffnbluff said:


> Isn't the PO already a modern day SM300?


Yeah, I know what you mean, and were the PO cased like an SMP it'd be bang on, as it is I think it's partly the size that makes it look so modern.

That would only apply to the 2500 though, I think the 8500 is much further from it's roots.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Cthulhu?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

The idea of a ceramic PO is intriguing but I'm not a fan of PVD watches so an all black diver doesn't appeal. If it does appear though I'am more than prepared to eat my words if it does turn out to be a stunner! ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Muffnbluff said:


> From Omega's FB:


----------



## Aes0300 (Sep 22, 2013)

I know this won't happen but I would love to see a production run of something like the 1938 Omega Pilot watch. I think a pilot style watch is what's missing from the current line-up. Why not Omega?


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

Aes0300 said:


> I know this won't happen but I would love to see a production run of something like the 1938 Omega Pilot watch. I think a pilot style watch is what's missing from the current line-up. Why not Omega?


Totally agree, when someone post pics of a IWC ,Bremont or Bell I always say Omega should bring out a pilot design to me would be great to see a handwind movement rather then auto to stick with thinner movement.


----------



## Phil_P (Jun 28, 2012)

scamp007 said:


> I'd love to see a vintage diver re-issue, they've shown with the Bullhead and the new MKII Speedy that they're not afraid to do heritage pieces so why not an SM300, it'd have to be no thicker than a 2500 SMP mind you and don't forget a lumed bezel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone





solesman said:


> Sean you really need to keep those ideas to yourself fella! I don't earn enough to get all the watches I want let alone the amazing ones you dream up
> 
> A modern SM300. My wallet is shuddering at the thought
> 
> ...





iinsic said:


> Oooo ... me likey! I have a soft spot in my heart for my late, lamented SM300, the pride of my youth and lost at sea 35 years ago. I deliberately resisted the temptation to purchase a Watchco version, because I kept hoping that Omega would release a new replica (like they did with the SM1200).
> 
> Instead of the phenolic bezel insert, they could use the sapphire as in the SM1200. The movement, by all rights, should be a 2500D. The caseback should be solid. The box-bubble crystal should be sapphire, like in the old Broad Arrow. And the bracelet would be modern, with solid links and the new expanding clasp.
> 
> ...


Oh boy, that totally floats my boat. I can't think of anything more perfect.

I take your point though about reissues all being larger watches, but size aside, you've got to hand it to Omega, the PloProf, Bullhead and Mark II are all absolutely stunning reissues.


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

Seamaster 2000!!!

And a Deepside of the ocean ceramic PO


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

AAMC said:


> Seamaster 1000m?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


My thought exactly... Although the idea of a black ceramic PO makes sense, I believe they will introduce a daily diver rated at 1000m. Given the size of the current POs, I don't see how they couldn't be rated at 1000m


----------



## Watchnut12 (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

PO GMT in new color options?

I still wish they could make it thinner. 200m WR is more than enough for a diver


----------



## GaryF (Dec 18, 2009)

iinsic said:


> The *+15Kg *AT would no longer have ...


I think you'll have to stop using that abbreviation soon. It'll probably be more appropriate to refer to the weight of the next gen' PO Chrono'.


----------



## jimmer42 (Feb 18, 2011)

iinsic said:


> Oooo ... me likey! I have a soft spot in my heart for my late, lamented SM300, the pride of my youth and lost at sea 35 years ago. I deliberately resisted the temptation to purchase a Watchco version, because I kept hoping that Omega would release a new replica (like they did with the SM1200).
> 
> Instead of the phenolic bezel insert, they could use the sapphire as in the SM1200. The movement, by all rights, should be a 2500D. The caseback should be solid. The box-bubble crystal should be sapphire, like in the old Broad Arrow. And the bracelet would be modern, with solid links and the new expanding clasp.
> 
> ...


Exactly what this man said

Would love to see a pie pan Connie....vintage 50's-60's style


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Last year, the preponderance of post-Baselworld comments were "Ooo! That Speedy '57/Bullhead/PO GMT/etc is really gorgeous!" and/or "If only the (name of watch) was not so thick (or big)!"

I was one of those delighted with the new designs, and crestfallen at their sizes.

What are the odds we'll see more of the same in '14? Will Omega really offer any new watches in the </=40mm range ... or, more important, under 14mm in height?


----------



## Imni (Dec 3, 2010)

Aes0300 said:


> I know this won't happen but I would love to see a production run of something like the 1938 Omega Pilot watch. I think a pilot style watch is what's missing from the current line-up. Why not Omega?


Isn't there such a model in the Museum Collection?


----------



## cuts33 (Jan 3, 2011)

iinsic said:


> What are the odds we'll see more of the same in '14? Will Omega really offer any new watches in the </=40mm range ... or, more important, under 14mm in height?


Unfortunately for a diver or chronograph to go down in size I think they need to remove the sapphire caseback and switch to a solid one, which I don't see them doing.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Omega posted this additional teaser on its Facebook page, obviously a supplement to the "from the ocean's darkness" teaser that came earlier:









In the FB comments - and in this thread (https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/new-teaser-omega-basel-996983.html) - most think it portends a re-introduction of the venerable Seamaster 300. Sean and others already have broached that possibility here, with almost universal groaning at the prospect, given the impact on our wallets (and our connubial relationships ;-)).

But either Omega is besmirching any cogent meaning of the word "iconic," or it is one of three things:

• A black ceramic SM1200 PloProf (this would keep Omega firmly on the "bigger and fatter" road, with "esoteric" for added interest)
• A new SM300, perhaps with a sapphire bubble crystal and the cal. 8508 (hopefully with a solid caseback to limit thickness), and updated bracelet and the expanding clasp
• A new SM600 (and I think it makes sense, given the Z-33 and Mark II, both of which use similar 70s-era cases ... and it would be a nice chunky watch, which is the new style standard for Omega)

Also, someone on FB claimed that a new all-gold AT chrono GMT, at ø43mm and with a new cal. 9605 movement, will debut at Baselworld ... so that certainly would be in keeping with the "bigger and fatter" trend of late. :roll:


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

iinsic said:


> Omega posted this additional teaser on its Facebook page, obviously a supplement to the "from the ocean's darkness" teaser that came earlier:
> 
> View attachment 1416481
> 
> ...


The AT Chron GMT with the caliber 9605 was from Baselworld 2013...so the teaser it's not about it....


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

AAMC said:


> The AT Chron GMT with the caliber 9605 was from Baselworld 2013...so the teaser it's not about it....


Interesting though that this watch has never appeared in stores.


----------



## sager (Dec 16, 2011)

Alex_TA said:


> Interesting though that this watch has never appeared in stores.


Was thinking the same thing. Where in the world are these? I have yet to see one in the "flesh".


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

sager said:


> Was thinking the same thing. Where in the world are these? I have yet to see one in the "flesh".


I suppose that Omega did not want to create competition with its other proposals based on 9300.


----------



## sager (Dec 16, 2011)

Alex_TA said:


> I suppose that Omega did not want to create competition with its other proposals based on 9300.


Yeah I see what you mean. At this rate, they should have just waited and introduced it this year.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

AAMC said:


> The AT Chron GMT with the caliber 9605 was from Baselworld 2013...so the teaser it's not about it....


The post on their FB page was referring to an all-gold AT GMT Chrono 9605, which may or may not have been introduced at Baselworld 2013. Regardless, as already pointed out, the AT GMT Chrono introduced last year has yet to show up on Omega's website or in any OB.


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

iinsic said:


> The post on their FB page was referring to an all-gold AT GMT Chrono 9605, which may or may not have been introduced at Baselworld 2013. Regardless, as already pointed out, the AT GMT Chrono introduced last year has yet to show up on Omega's website or in any OB.


very true....but I'm just wishing that will be someting completely new as I don't care for that (expensive) caliber 9605....eheheheh
so it can't be the AT Chrono GMT 

posted on another thread that Omega as a (recent) patent for an easy assemble /disassemble bezel (to be assembled / disassembled by the user)...but I can't figure out the point of that....


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

AAMC said:


> posted on another thread that Omega as a (recent) patent for an easy assemble /disassemble bezel (to be assembled / disassembled by the user)...but I can't figure out the point of that....


This is a rather odd-looking contraption. If the bottom portion is the case, it is like no other case Omega has available (or that I ever remember them selling), with its deep grooves. As for changing the bezels, that is something the boutique divers have when there are multiple colors/finishes available ... and the bezels themselves are fairly cheap. With what Omega charges for a bezel assembly, I can't imagine anyone wanting to spring an extra few grand for multiple bezels.

Maybe - just maybe - this is the design of the new watch alluded to in the "from the ocean's darkness:" A new heavy-duty dive watch that has a WR rating similar to the Deepsea, and a bezel assembly that can be removed and cleaned/lubed by the owner when clogged with salt or sand. If so, God only knows how thick this brute will be. It might put the Z-33 (which, I believe, is Omega's thickest watch) to shame. :think:


----------



## aardvarkbark (Oct 27, 2010)

sager said:


> Was thinking the same thing. Where in the world are these? I have yet to see one in the "flesh".


The solid pink gold one appears in Wristwatch International 2014 (caliber 9615, 43x17mm, US$27,600 [$9,500 for ss]). When I google the ref #, I only get a Japanese language website, so maybe Japan only for now?











iinsic said:


> Omega posted this additional teaser on its Facebook page, obviously a supplement to the "from the ocean's darkness" teaser that came earlier:
> 
> View attachment 1416481
> 
> ...


I'm curious to see what Omega considers 'iconic' and am guessing as others have that it is either ceramic Ploprof, or re-issue of classic style 300 with sword hour hand. PO surely isn't iconic, is it?


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

aardvarkbark said:


> The solid pink gold one appears in Wristwatch International 2014 (caliber 9615, 43x17mm, US$27,600 [$9,500 for ss]). When I google the ref #, I only get a Japanese language website, so maybe Japan only for now?


That _is_ very odd. Why, a year after it is introduced, would Omega have this watch available only in Japan?


----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

scamp007 said:


> I'd love to see a vintage diver re-issue, they've shown with the Bullhead and the new MKII Speedy that they're not afraid to do heritage pieces so why not an SM300, it'd have to be no thicker than a 2500 SMP mind you and don't forget a lumed bezel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I was right then...










Sent from my iPhone


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

scamp007 said:


> I was right then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shazam! This will be awesome! Oh, wait ... my poor wallet. :-(

Well, I guess it's "So long, Skyfall AT and SMPq!" :-d

EDIT: Hold the phone! This watch has straight lugs like the Speedy '57, not the classic "twist" case of the original SM300. That could mean that it is the same size as the Speedy '57 ... the world's largest 41.5mm watch!

I guess I'll have to hold my anticipation until the end of the month.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Peeked my interest now.


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

iinsic said:


> Shazam! This will be awesome! Oh, wait ... my poor wallet. :-(
> 
> Well, I guess it's "So long, Skyfall AT and SMPq!" :-d
> 
> ...


yep...I see your point...lug to lug height it's important...


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Here is the photo adjusted for light, to reveal a few more details:









We can see that it has the characteristic 3-6-9 numbering, no date, the arrow hours hand, no HRV and a flat bezel. But it looks ominously like the Speedy '57, so I'm guessing they're going to call it the Seamaster '57. And it will be TOO BIG for me! o|

The real question will be what WR rating it has. Also, it appears to have the same AT-style bracelet as the Speedy '57, which I think is a good thing ... but only if it has the new expandable clasp.


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

b-) Wow, seemes to recall the Seamaster CK2913. Looks really nice, too bad it's missing sword hands like the Old Seamaster 300, but seems Omega prefers the "family feeling" with the PO using arrow hands.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. I knew there was another vintage diver that looked more like the new "mystery" version, but Thursday is my busiest day and I haven't had time to search for a photo.

Without question, this seems the most likely scenario. But unless the case diameter (excluding crown) is 38mm, the OAL will make this watch too big for me.

I suppose I always can hope they will offer a companion "ladies" version that will be in the 36-38mm range.


----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

pk_diver said:


> b-) Wow, seemes to recall the Seamaster CK2913. Looks really nice, too bad it's missing sword hands like the Old Seamaster 300, but seems Omega prefers the "family feeling" with the PO using arrow hands.


Good Shout,

It does seem to look very close to that, I have said for a while that there's not really anything much in the current Omega line up that I really feel the need to own, but I am quite excited about this one...


----------



## Aes0300 (Sep 22, 2013)

Imni said:


> Isn't there such a model in the Museum Collection?


That's the Milestone 1941.


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

I hope it will be something like re-issue and with solid caseback with the splendid seahorse.
The see through caseback is something I don`t prefer on Omega...


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

mitadoc said:


> I hope it will be something like re-issue and with solid caseback with the splendid seahorse.


+100 |>


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

I missed all the excitement. Looks nice. Need to see it in its entirety first 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

I think, regardless of its similarity to the CK2913, the watch will be the same size as the Speedy '57. Proportionally, the two watches are identical (see photo below):









It's like Omega has determined that a retro look cannot include the classic "twist" case that is what I have identified with Omega for 47 years. What was the classic SM300 ... chopped liver?

Given how the Speedy '57 was handled, I'm sure this watch will include the cal. 8508, a display caseback, and a thickness of 15+mm for a 300m WR rated dive watch. It probably won't even include the new expanding clasp. Likely, it will have the same butterfly that the Speedy '57 has.

For those who, like me, were fretting about how to come up with the money to buy yet another expensive Omega watch, perhaps my "cold water" will help quell your anxiety. ;-)

I know I have gone from _elated_ to _irked_ in only a few short hours....


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

Looks like this case to me....hehehe



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

AAMC said:


> Looks like this case to me....hehehe


From your lips to Omega's ears. ;-)


----------



## omega1234 (May 17, 2012)

I'm thinking a 9300 AT is coming.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

omega1234 said:


> I'm thinking a 9300 AT is coming.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Couldn't agree more... they'd be silly not to release it.


----------



## omega1234 (May 17, 2012)

mjrchabot said:


> Couldn't agree more... they'd be silly not to release it.


Exactly, I frankly don't know why they haven't done one yet. I'd definitely have to consider it if they introduced it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

This just out. Looks like the price just increased by at least double

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

It still could be a SS watch ... just with the Ceragold bezel. But you're right, it ain't gonna be cheap. o|


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

iinsic said:


> It still could be a SS watch ... just with the Ceragold bezel. But you're right, it ain't gonna be cheap. o|


unless there are multple versions , don't you think that would be all ceragold?


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

julywest said:


> unless there are multple versions , don't you think that would be all ceragold?


Ceragold is their tradename for a Liquidmetal bezel using gold as the fill metal. As I've mentioned before, they have struggled with this technology, but gold might be more readily workable. So it would make sense to have a stainless watch with a Ceragold bezel ... no more unusual than a stainless AT with red gold hands and markers. Regardless, the Ceragold bezel increases the likelihood that this watch will be positioned north of the PO, pricewise.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

iinsic said:


> Ceragold is their tradename for a Liquidmetal bezel using gold as the fill metal. As I've mentioned before, they have struggled with this technology, but gold might be more readily workable. So it would make sense to have a stainless watch with a Ceragold bezel ... no more unusual than a stainless AT with red gold hands and markers. Regardless, the Ceragold bezel increases the likelihood that this watch will be positioned north of the PO, pricewise.


thx.. if this is only option I am safe ...


----------



## armenta (Apr 28, 2013)

sager said:


> Yeah I see what you mean. At this rate, they should have just waited and introduced it this year.


My thoughts exactly. This is the watch I have been waiting for, over a whole year now. I have been to the boutique and seen it in the flesh, when the whole Baselworld 2013 line was in the store for a few hours last November or so. It is even printed in the new reference books in the boutique as of two weeks ago. That was enough for me to put half down to secure it for myself. So, here we are another year later, and I really wonder why they didn't release it.
My _new_ theory is this. After the new 9300 movement came out, I think a lot of the AT Chrono's (3313) lost a lot of love, myself included as I wanted to pick up the latest/greatest from them. I think this may have stuck in their mind, especially with some of their new technologies like anti-magnetic, pervading the whole line in a few more years. Since we now see all these new Master Co-axials, I wonder if people are going to shell out the "bigger" bucks for a multi-complication, like the 9605, sans anti-magnetic, sans the new micro-adjustment bracelet. So instead of flooding the market last year with a product that may lose the love to quickly, perhaps they will roll out an updated 9605 with the anti-magnetic and the new bracelet. 
I may just be deluding myself, then again I have had to. I have been waiting a long time for this _one_ piece to arrive. 
First-world problems, I know, but I don't obsess over many things....leave me alone!


----------

